# high-pitched squealing noise?



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

The other day my wife's Q7 developed a high-pitched squealing noise; to me it sounds like a pump squealing -- it gets louder as the speed increase, but does not seem to be coming from the brakes or wheels. It will stop at random, then start back -- sometimes you don't hear it below 20mph - 40mph, but you alway hear it except for very short periods when it ceases for few seconds.
Has anyone experienced this?


_Modified by ehd at 2:27 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: high-pitched squealing noise? (ehd)*

It was a drive shaft bearing; fyi


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Good to hear and know. Was hoping it wasnt Ned Beatty in the back seat after a canoe trip with Burt Reynolds.....


----------

